# Stockage en ligne pour fichiers multiples



## electre (5 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Ca fait plus d'une semaine que j'essais de trouver un site Internet qui permette de stocker des photos en ligne, mais sans limiter le upload à *un seul fichier à la fois*.

J'ai trouvé ce site :http://www.bonweb.com/internet/stockage-ligne-navigation.php
qui donne pas mal de choix, mais aucun des sites GRATUITS proposés n,offre l'option du upload pour fichiers multiples.

En fait, tout ce que je veux c'est de pouvoir permettre à mon patron de télécharger les nombreuses photos que je traite chez moi. Lui utilise un PC et moi un MAC alors on oublie l'option du "partage de fichiers": avec des utilisateurs Mac ca marche, mais avec des utilisateurs Windows, j,ai jamais réussis (et oui j'avais coché l'option "partage de fichier Windows! et oui j'ai tenté de suivre une procédure précise " http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=54704 " )

Alors voilà, si le partage de fichiers ne peut se faire directement d'un ordinateur à un autre, reste uniquement les sites web... quelqu'un peut m'aider??

Merci
Kim


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

Il existe un moyen très simple, un plug-in pour iPhoto créé par Google qui offre gratuitement un espace de stockage de 250Mo et donc la possibilité de pouvoir uploader ces photos, l'opération est extrêmement simple  sur un Mac via iPhoto et la consultation des photos ce fait par le biais d'un navigateur web, autrement dit 100% compatible OSX,Windows, Linux... avec la possibilité de rendre public ou non les photos uploadée, la gestion des flux RSS (pratique lors de MàJ), perso je m'en sert pour partager des photos de mon fils avec ces grands parents et j'en suis plutôt content.
Picasa Web Album

Sinon, il y a l'outil ultime .Mac mais c'est payant (et a mon avis trop cher)


----------



## electre (6 Mars 2007)

Merci pour le tuyau kromozom, mais je crois que ca ne marchera pas.

J'ai téléchargé l'application et ai fais quelques tests. Je vois 3 problemes:

- Chaque photo prend plus de 15 secondes à uploader

-Une fois uploadé, j'envoi une invitation à visionner l'album par gmail, et la personne au bout doit cliquer sur chaque photo une a une pour enfin avoir l'option "télécharger"

-les photos sont formatées pour etre allégées (les photos que j'envoi doivent pouvoir etre imprimées sur des pages format "lettre US" avec une qualité optimale, donc sans compression)

Bref, ca ne me dérangerais pas d'utiliser les 250mo offerts meme si en réalité j'aurais besoin d'environ 700 mo a chaque fois (juste à faire ca en 2 ou 3 étapes), mais disons qu'avec mes envois approximatifs de 150 photos, mon patron devrait user d'une patience qu'il n'a pas!!  

Dû à la lourdeur des dossiers que je veux envoyer, je ferais ptetre mieux de trouver un logiciel (ou site) qui permette l'envoi de fichiers de différents formats. Les trucs pensés spécialement pour la photo ne semblent pas avoir été concus pour des envois massifs.

J'ai donc toujours besoin de votre aide, de vos suggestions!!
kromozom, merci encore!

Kim


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

-La vitesse d'upload d&#233;pend uniquement de ta connexion au net.
-Dans iPhoto lors de la publication des photos via le plug-in, il est possible de choisir "actual size" qui correspond aux dimensions d'origine de la photos.
-il est vrai que la visualisation du clich&#233; doit &#234;tre faite avant de pouvoir le t&#233;l&#233;charger.
Je pense que tu ne trouvera pas ton bonheur dans les offres gratuites et que tu devra de facto te diriger vers des services professionnel.
La meilleure solution correspondant le plus &#224; tes besoin est &#224; mon avis un espace de stockage "collaboratif" mais forc&#233;ment payant tel que .Mac, a moins d'opter pour un espaces disque sur un serveur ftp, ton patron peut s'en doute mettre en place ce type de serveur qui au final n'est vraiment pas on&#233;reux.
Enfin voil&#224; pour ma contribution.
Bon courage.

[EDIT]
Y a peut-&#234;tre des choses &#224; creuser par l&#224;:
http://www.gshare.info/

Sinon, j'utilise http://www.mediafire.com/
-100&#37; Free
-Unlimited Disk Space
-Upload an Unlimited Number of Files
-Serve Unlimited Downloads
-No Waits, Lines, or Queues
-Easily Email Files After Uploading
-No Sign Up Required

Mais bon, pas s&#233;curis&#233;, pas de garantie sur la dur&#233;e d'h&#233;bergement...
Pour faire passer un dossier compress&#233;, prot&#233;g&#233; par mots de passe cela peut suffire.
A toi de voir.


----------



## apenspel (6 Mars 2007)

Moi, j'aime bien mihd. Car chez mediafire, apr&#232;s un gros upload, ils m'ont sucr&#233; mon fichier en invoquant qu'il contenait un virus. Tu parles, ma machine n'a m&#234;me pas de macro-virus MS Office et il s'agissait d'un .dmg crypt&#233; et segment&#233; dans lequel ils ne pouvaient rien voir.


----------



## maousse (6 Mars 2007)

trouve toi un espace accessible par ftp (ou sftp) pour y placer tes fichiers chez n'importe quel hébergeur (ou ton fournisseur d'accès. 10Go chez free par exemple)

envoie tout ça, et organise avec un client ftp (transmit, cyberduck, peu importe)
ton patron peut accéder à tout ça via le web, tu peux installer un mot de passe si tu ne veux pas que tout le monde puisse y accéder...

enfin bref, un site d'album en ligne n'est pas la meilleure option à mon avis.

sinon, pour les envois massifs, le coût au To est meilleur par la poste en envoi express que par le web, pour l'anecdote  (par ici si ça t'interesse)


----------



## bloom1 (6 Mars 2007)

Hum, moi j'ai trouvé un hébergeur de fichiers qui va quand même assez bien et qui permet des offres quand même pas si pire  http://www.archive-host.com/


----------



## tribo (6 Mars 2007)

tu peux utiliser un site comme mégaupload
ici
ce site te permet de pouvoir stocker des fichiers. Ce que tu peux faire c'est les compresser dans une archive (.rar par exemple) et les envoyer sur ce site et donner le lien a ton patron.


----------



## electre (6 Mars 2007)

kromozom, le site mediafire m'empeche d'uploader des fichiers multiples (ou plutot des dossiers) donc ca me forcerait à cliquer 150 fois sur "upload"! Si je crée un archive de mes photos (un zip) je perd pas mal de Mo et ca, ca m'inquiète un peu... peut-être que je devrais pas m'en faire avec ca.... mais je préfère tout de même envoyer des fichiers intacts : qui n'ont pas à subir d'autres transformations que celles que j'ai appliqué dans Photoshop, et qui conservent leur organisation

Mais en ce qui concerne le site que tu me suggère : http://www.gshare.info , je vais bien l'éplucher, jusqu'à ce que je trouve un site miracle ou tout simplement jusqu'à ce que je m'avoue vaincu. Je sais bien qu'en tentant de ne pas payer je risque de finalement rien trouver qui fonctionne pour quelqu'un dans ma situation...

apenspel, le site mihd me joue des mauvais tours. Peu importe où je click, le site tente de m'amener sur "http://mihd.net/#tab_news" et rien ne se passe. Mais peu importe, si je me fie à ce que je vois dans les options offertes, il me semble que ce site empêche également la sélection de dossiers, il faut donc choisir chaque photo une par une pour les attacher.

bloom1 et tribo, les sites que vous proposez ont le meme probleme que le site mihd. Il faut vraiment que je puisse joindre un dossier contenant plusieurs sous-dossiers de photos.

Finalement, maousse, tu as probablement raison :


> trouve toi un espace accessible par ftp (ou sftp) pour y placer tes fichiers chez n'importe quel hébergeur (ou ton fournisseur d'accès. 10Go chez free par exemple)



J'ai TENTÉ de comprendre le ftp et le sftp, mais ca me dépasse! Vraiment, je croyais me lancer la-dedans de bonne foi, mais je suis nulle! J,ai lu des sites expliquant les bases du ftp, du sftp et meme du html, mais j'arrive pas à comprendre concretement ce que je dois faire. Voici les sources qui m'ont embrouillé:

-http://www.aidenet.com/internet11.htm

-Puis, les gens sur ce forum s'envoient promener lorsqu'une nullité de mon espèce pose des questions trop élémentaires :http://www.allhtml.com/forums

-http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=75 : génial jusqu'à ce qu'on me demande d'aller jouer dans le terminal et dans mes préférences systèmes et que je doive obéir à des manoeuvres que je ne comprend pas!

-J'ai téléchargé toute sorte de logiciels jusqu'à ce qu'on me dise "Télécharge "Fetch", super simple, parfait pour toi". Et bien malgré l'interface d'apparence très simple, je suis restée bloquée. Et de lire le fouttu tutoriel et les FAQ, ca m'a fait sentir que je touchais à un domaine qui est pas mon truc.

Quand tu dis :


> envoie tout ça, et organise avec un client ftp (transmit, cyberduck, peu importe)


,je suis déjà perdue. Bref, j'imagine que je devrai payer quelqu'un pour qu'il me prépare tout ca.

De plus, mon fournisseur d'accès, Vidéotron (et oui, je suis au Québec), n'offre aucun espace perso.

Et puis la poste, ca serait l'option la plus simple, si mon patron n'était pas un etre complement stressé, stressant et débile... mais bon c'est comme ca; lui en a rien à fouttre si je dois faire 2 heures de trajet pour aller porter ses commandes à l'impression. Aussitot que j'ai terminé mes corrections, il faut que je puisse les lui remettre rapidement. C,est donc à moi de payer s'il faut payer pour m'éviter ces déplacements. J'espérait pouvoir faire ca simplement par le net, mais j'ai compris, il n'y aura rien de  simple dans toute cette histoire!!!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2007)

et tout simplement le tuyau d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; de cr&#233;er un compte gratuit  chez Xdrive
5 G de stockage  tous types  , y compris upload de dossier entier
et options de partages divers

je parle de fichiers , pas de galerie photo , il y en  une aussi mais je n'ai pas regard&#233; si les upload multiples sont possibles dans la galerie
( galerie dont tu n'as pas besoin d'ailleurs)

http://xdrive.com/


----------



## divoli (6 Mars 2007)

Je sais qu'il existe Pikeo, proposé par Orange. Mais je ne l'ai jamais utilisé.http://www.pikeo.com/?locale=frhttp://www.pikeo.com/?locale=fr


----------



## electre (6 Mars 2007)

pascalformac MERCI!!!!!!!!!!!! Ca marche!!

Le seul et UNIQUE petit hic, c'est ma vitesse de upload (max 100kb/s), mais on s'en fout j'irai au café du coin!!!!

AH c'est vraiment génial xdrive

J'vais continuer mes petits tests, mais jusqu'à maintenant tout semble aller à merveille, j'pense qu'avec ca, mon patron et moi pourrons simplement tout joindre (et meme des sous-dossiers!!!) sur ce compter que je nous ai créé.

pascalformac MERCI BEAUCOUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2007)

de rien mais je ferai gaffe quand m&#234;me

ce que je pige pas c'est pourquoi tu passes par un site web , alors que ce n'est pas necessaire
il s'agit ici de passer des fichiers entre 2 machines specifiques
il vaut mieux proceder autrement, avec d'autres outils ou  r&#233;seau direct

Mais &#224; vous de voir
( trait&#233; mille fois)


----------



## electre (6 Mars 2007)

> il vaut mieux proceder autrement, avec d'autres outils ou réseau direct



Puis-je te demander de jeter un coup d'oeil sur le wite suivant et de me dire si ce que tu y vois te semble être la procédure *classique* pour permettre à un ordinateur distant de se connecter à mon Mac?    http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=75

Si ce n'est pas le cas, connais-tu un site qui explique, de préférence en francais, comment me permettre de faire ca, mais sans tomber dans un champ lexical complexe et des manoeuvres risquées pour une personne qui n'a pas l'habitude de jouer dans le terminal?

Merci pour ton aide!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2007)

je m'embete pas avec de telles manips ( anciennes !)
fais un peu de recherche dans Macg sur les solutions de partage simples ( y compris Mac-PC)
on en parle r&#233;gulierement


----------



## electre (6 Mars 2007)

J'aurais aimé faire un site web fermé (accessible uniquement par mon patron et moi) mais deux choses font obstacle :

-les sites d'hébergement gratuits offrent tout au plus 100mo d'espace (et je ne suis pas avec free donc pas possible d,avoir ce fameux 1go gratuits)

-Il existe des tones de pages qui offrent des tutoriels sur le langage html, mais en faisant 2 heures de recherches, je ne trouve toujours rien qui m'explique comment, sans artifice (couleurs, type d'écriture, marges etc etc etc), créer une page vide où seul un fichier téléchargeable apparaitrait (mon dossier photo).

Alors pour la Xieme fois, j'ai tenté d'apprivoiser le ftp. J'ai suivis tes conseils et j'ai passé la journée à lire les trucs sur le ftp qu'on retrouve ici et sur d'autres forums.

En fait, j'ai suivis à la lettre la procédure ici, mais il ne se passe absolument rien quand j'entre la ligne ft://........ sur safari. En fait, je ne sais meme pas à quoi m'attendre, ce que je suis supposé voir?! Est-ce que ca me prend aussi cyberduck? ou est-ce que ca c'est autre chose qui n'est pas nécéssairement en lien?

Ah oui et une chose étrange, dans Pureftpd, lorsque je cré un nouvel utilisateur, je lui choisis un nom et un mot de passe, puis, quand j'enregistre les infos, le mot de passe change (sans qu'on ne voit les lettres, on voit qu'au lieu de 6 lettres, je me retrouve à 10 lettres), et meme si je supprime cet utilisateur et que je recommence, le mot passe change à nouveau? C,est quoi ce truc?

kim


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2007)

electre a dit:


> J'aurais aim&#233; faire un site web ferm&#233; (accessible uniquement par mon patron et moi)


Ca tu ne l'avais pas dit 
je pensais que le but &#233;tait que ton patron recoive les photos
( pour ca tu as pleins de moyens sans site, avec m&#234;me des envois group&#233;s, par exemple pando)



> es sites d'h&#233;bergement gratuits offrent tout au plus 100mo d'espace (et je ne suis pas avec free donc pas possible d,avoir ce fameux 1go gratuits)


free c'est 10 G et il te suffit de prendre un email free


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Mars 2007)

electre a dit:


> -les sites d'h&#233;bergement gratuits offrent tout au plus 100mo d'espace (et je ne suis pas avec free donc pas possible d,avoir ce fameux 1go gratuits)


 Pas besoin d'&#234;tre chez free pour avoir les 10 Go. 
Ouvre un compte en acc&#232;s libre est c'est parti


electre a dit:


> -Il existe des tones de pages qui offrent des tutoriels sur le langage html, mais en faisant 2 heures de recherches, je ne trouve toujours rien qui m'explique comment, sans artifice (couleurs, type d'&#233;criture, marges etc etc etc), cr&#233;er une page vide o&#249; seul un fichier t&#233;l&#233;chargeable apparaitrait (mon dossier photo).


Utilise transmit. Upload ton dossier et c'est fini


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2007)

precision 
activation des 10 g , 24h  apr&#232;s cr&#233;ation du compte


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> precision
> activation des 10 g , 24h  après création du compte



et attente des identifiants par courrier il me semble


----------



## electre (6 Mars 2007)

ALors encore des questions...

-"pando" ca permet de joindre des dossiers ou uniquement des fichiers?

-





> Pas besoin d'être chez free pour avoir les 10 Go.
> Ouvre un compte en accès libre est c'est parti


 Je fais comment?

-Quand tu parles de transmit tu parle de ÇA? Et si oui, alors est-ce que ce ne serait pas un logiciel équivalant à "Pureftpd"?


La j'commence à avoir mal à la tête...


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Mars 2007)

electre a dit:


> ALors encore des questions...
> 
> -"pando" ca permet de joindre des dossiers ou uniquement des fichiers?
> 
> - Je fais comment?



Ici



electre a dit:


> Quand tu parles de transmit tu parle de &#199;A? Et si oui, alors est-ce que ce ne serait pas un logiciel &#233;quivalant &#224; "Pureftpd"?



Oui ... quand &#224; Pureftp je ne connais pas . Ensuite c'est une questions de facilit&#233; d'utilisation, et de performances ...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2007)

electre a dit:


> ALors encore des questions...
> 
> -"pando" ca permet de joindre des dossiers ou uniquement des fichiers?


*pando* est une aide &#224; transfert de fichier , toute taille 
tr&#232;s facile &#224; utiliser via une interface d'envoi/ reception conviviale  simplissime
( petite interface necessaire des 2 cot&#233;s et gratuite)
technique  bas&#233;e sur le bitorrent
tu peux mettre un dossier entier ou des files de fichiers 
http://www.pando.com/


il y en a d'autres du m&#234;me genre
Par exemple
*podmail* ( francais, developp&#233; par les centraliens qui gererent les videos bitorrent de...l'UMP  )

http://www.podmailing.com/accueil.html


----------



## defregis (3 Décembre 2008)

va sur ce lien http://aboutfilestorage.info il parrle de tout ce qui concerne les stockage c'est cool mais je pense ke le mieux c'est du payant car le gratuit te limite  faut ke tt le monde mange 

sa se comprend


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2008)

en francais y a ca aussi
http://www.gshare.info/

note 
Xdrive est defunt  ( fin de services officielle janvier 09)


Note du modo : On va profiter de la remontée du topic pour le déplacer dans le bon forum !


----------

